# Lights when driving abroad



## jol (Nov 12, 2009)

Do i need to alter the lights before driving abroad? or purchased them stick on things?

Ive got a burstner a640g. thanks


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes - this is wise to stop glare as headlights are designed for the side of the road on which we drive.

You need not necessarily buy the stick on ones - I cut mine from insulation tape following the lines on the headlight.

That said - if you buy them off ebay they are not expensive - everything is expensive at halfords.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beam-Benders-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item2a04e8c44c

You also need - triangle - bulb pack - Hi vis vest.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

and spare specs if driver uses specs to drive in.
originals of mot insurance and v5

and a cork screw.
DAve p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> and spare specs if driver uses specs to drive in.
> originals of mot insurance and v5
> 
> and a cork screw.
> DAve p


Dave,
I know you are often over here but many wines have screw tops now like all the beers.

I still carry the cork screw along with the matches and spare wheel. Just in case.

Ray.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

[
You need not necessarily buy the stick on ones - I cut mine from insulation tape following the lines on the headlight.

.[/quote]

Be careful. I put black insulating tape on my headlamps (plastic) and when I removed the tape I found that the heat from the bulbs had crazed the plastic headlamp.

I went and bought a pair of headlamp protectors from e.bay. They come complete with tape and an outline where to affix the tape. Advantages are a) you can use the tape again and b) as the name implies it protects your headlamps from stones

Ian


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

The dealer should alert you to a swict in the bonnet if you have them, if not you DO need the stick on things. Also 2 warning triangles, 2 fluroscent jackets, and a first aid kit. French police in particular are very keen on British drivers!!! How do you find your unit, we are lookong for a 620g because ot the twin beds - any feedback on yoir van pse.

IAn

8)


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

If you have Hella headlamps, the small round one's you can adjust them for driving on the right it takes about 5 mins !,I do mine while in the ferry queue. 8)


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you seen that the new Audi A8 uses the built-in GPS to automatically change the headlight dipping direction whenever you drive from a country where you drive on the left to one where you drive on the right, and vice versa? I suppose in some southern European countries it would be continually changing direction to take account of local habits.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

Citysafe said:


> Yes - this is wise to stop glare as headlights are designed for the side of the road on which we drive.
> 
> You need not necessarily buy the stick on ones - I cut mine from insulation tape following the lines on the headlight.
> 
> ...


just got some off ebay been 3 time and never put them on before but i am this year thanks for the link


----------

